# New Sust... Need help. Real or fake?



## fjgtre (Feb 5, 2010)

Just got these. Anybody seen them?

Organon
Sustanon 250 
Ampoules
Pharmatec
Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.

For:
OBS Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.

Batch No. : 0027
Date of Mfg. :Aug 2009
Date of Expiry :Aug 2014

Everything looks legit. Box is good. No misspellings, includes leaflet. All amps exactly filled with etching and all the same size with white ring on neck. Shot it a few times and was sore and had a knot. Anyone seen these? Sorry can't upload pictures. Thanks.


----------



## MtR (Feb 5, 2010)

Organon has been around for a long time and because of that it is likely to have a few fakes rolling around out there.  If you got it from a trusted source then it's probably good to go but if not then who knows.


----------



## UpNorth (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the exact same stuff as you. I have ordered from two different suppliers from two different places and I received the exact same sustanon. I believe this stuff is pretty new to the market and that's why there isn't a lot of info out there about them yet. Other boards are talking about the same sus and saying that it's really good stuff. I'm on week 2 now and starting to see some great results.

This was written on another board: 

yeah bro. these r the latest batches that u have. dont worry abt the quality. organon pakistan has been taken over by a dubai based firm n now its called organon-bio (OBS). its the same firm. check out their website. previously, they were giving their orders to abbott labs. now OBS is giving their orders to a local pharmaceutical company named Pharmatec. Pharmatec has a very good retion n one of the best pharmaceutical companies here. they have very strict quality control.

Here's a pic of 6 amps. The 3 on the left are the new ones ( the ones that we are talking about ) and the ones on the right are the older ones that eveyone is use to. I hope this helps.


----------



## WFC2010 (Feb 17, 2010)

if its real its good one.
but best testo e is bayer schering


----------



## rodge (Mar 5, 2010)

*can anyone help me?*

i got some sus 250 it is karachi organan it has a white ring clear bottle with yellow writing can anyone tell me if it is real or fake thanks


----------



## weldingman (Mar 5, 2010)

rodge said:


> i got some sus 250 it is karachi organan it has a white ring clear bottle with yellow writing can anyone tell me if it is real or fake thanks


 
Sound's real. would have to see the amp.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Mar 5, 2010)

Look like mine?


----------



## UpNorth (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the same and they are gtg


----------



## UpNorth (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh ya I'm on week 5 and up 13 pounds and strength and size are amazing. Great stuff


----------



## D-dog (Jun 25, 2010)

*Sus 250 organon is it real*

I have some sus 250 from organon (Karachi) batch no 0067 ex nov 2014. How do I know if it's real.


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 25, 2010)

YES THEY R GOOD , i hv seen these many times in my friends pharma stores , even dr. agree on the quality of organon pak. 

its 100% pure .

next time i will try these.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi.i had those they are real .pharmatec obs is the new maker of the sustanon 250 they hurt like a mother .


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi.......any help with this would apprecaited i have several amps of this i orderd ...karcahi sustanon 250 seraila number bn: Ns86398 expire 10/ 2011 are these real or fake or just plain test any any body seen these . Help ??


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jun 5, 2012)

hi .these are fake by the serial number i had the same ones 200 amps all fake sorry ngto


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 5, 2012)

MtR said:


> Organon has been around for a long time and because of that it is likely to have a few fakes rolling around out there. If you got it from a trusted source then it's probably good to go but if not then who knows.


Like he said it's all about your source. If your source is legit then it should be good to go


----------



## Grozny (Jun 5, 2012)

fjgtre said:


> Just got these. Anybody seen them?
> 
> Organon
> Sustanon 250
> ...



Nice one ,OBS Pakistan is my favorites sus and only legit one on the market cuz sustanon karachi isnt manufactured anymore just copied, good deal bro.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 6, 2012)

Lone Wolf said:


> Look like mine?


that ink is raised gel ink, right? looks like it from the pic... gtg


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jun 13, 2012)

there real?? but if you want the best try to see if you can get (organon ) white the white label on them made in holland i have recieved my order there are the best . i did have the ones you have was sore and a big knot too  , not surpose to happen to much alcohol in them that is causing the pain and not .


----------

